# Czy opłata za dodatkowy komputer w lokalu jest legalna?

## BeteNoire

Wielu dostawców Internetu pobiera opłaty za podłączenie dodatkowego komputera w lokalu. W rozmowach z "panią z infolinii" usłyszeć można, że samowolne podłączenie większej ilości komputerów do jednego łącza jest nielegalne.

A dla mnie sprawa wygląda dokładnie odwrotnie. 

Przecież dwa czy trzy dodatkowe komputery w lokalu i tak nie będą generować ruchu większego niż wynika to z przydzielonej przepustowości, więc OCB   :Confused:  ?

Dlatego też pobieranie opłaty za korzystanie z mojego własnego, drugiego komputera w tym samym lokalu uważam za zwykłe ździerstwo/złodziejstwo. Co kogo obchodzi co robię z łączem za gniazdkiem dostawcy?

A co Wy na to?

PS. Mieszkam w małej mieścinie i wybór ISPów jest tu niewielki. Trzy dominujące to: TP/Neostrada, Multimedia, lokalna firma. Dziwnie mi to mówić, ale z tej trójcy najuczciwiej wypada TP, który od razu zakłada, że klient podepnie większą ilość komputerów do jednego łącza i nie przewiduje za to żadnej opłaty...

----------

## mistix

Z tego co mi wiadomo to jeśli ten sygnał jest rozdzielany w obrębie twojego lokalu i to na użytek własny bez zyskiwania na tym korzyści majątkowych to jest to legalne. Takie jest moje zdanie mogę się oczywiście mylić.

----------

## mbar

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Wielu dostawców Internetu pobiera opłaty za podłączenie dodatkowego komputera w lokalu.

 

Jeśli tak jest w umowie, którą podpisałeś, to tak, podłączenie dodatkowego komputera bez powiadomienia dostawcy JEST naruszeniem warunków umowy i możesz np. dostać karę umowną lub "przestać mieć" internet. Takie umowy są jak najbardziej dopuszczalne przez prawo (co nie oznacza, że po podłączeniu 2 kompa stajesz się przestępcą). Rozróżniajcie umowy "cywilne" od wpisów w kodeksie karnym  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Problem w tym, że na umowie jest bardzo mętnie to opisane. Nie ma nigdzie definicji terminala, ale ja rozumiem, że to może być ruter lub inna bramka. Ponadto z dzisiejszej rozmowy w BOK wynikło właśnie, że ten tajemniczy terminal równoznaczny jest z jednym publicznym adresem IP, a więc jednym urządzeniem dostępowym do WAN.

Ale powiedz, co ISPa obchodzi ile ja mam kompów w domu? Tego właśnie nie rozumiem, choć wiem, że firma ma prawo sobie tworzyć regulamin świadczenia usług taki jak jej się podoba.

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ale powiedz, co ISPa obchodzi ile ja mam kompów w domu?

 

Mistix już napisał o co chodzi: o to, żeby zminimalizować możliwość "odsprzedaży" własnego łącza np. siąsiadowi. Ty płacisz za internet, a korzysta pół bloku. To nie jest tak, że ISP sprzedaje przepustowość, on sprzedaje możliwość korzystania z internetu.

----------

## mbar

ruter (lub bramka) nie jest terminalem, to oczywista oczywistość.

----------

## BeteNoire

@mbar, słyszałeś, by jakaś firma kontrolowała to kto ile ma komputerów w domu?

Ja nie, ale słyszałem, że w firmie, z którą podpisałem umowę, ma pojawić się zapis regulaminu znoszący tą niejasność, oraz, że mają być wprowadzone urządzenia analogiczne do Liveboksa. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy, ale to zdaje się iść w uczciwym kierunku.

@13Homer, udostępnienie poza lokal to co innego. Ja od początku myślę o zrobieniu sobie małej sieci w domu. A nawet gdybym udostępniał wifi sąsiadowi przez ścianę bez korzyści majątkowych, to co mi zrobią? 

 *Quote:*   

> To nie jest tak, że ISP sprzedaje przepustowość, on sprzedaje możliwość korzystania z internetu.

 

...o danej przepustowości. I na to opiewa umowa a także opłata zależna od tej przepustowości.

----------

## Yatmai

U nas szczęśliwie jest polityka, że koleś ma IPka, jakiś transfer i jak chce kompa to ma kompa, jak więcej to kupuje router i nas to już nie interesuje, chyba że chce drugie IP (dajemy zewnętrzne) i drugi transfer, to połowa abonamentu  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja tez mam nie kolorowo z moim ISP, gdybym udostępnił internet przez iptables dla kilku komputerów w domu, mój ISP był by wstanie sprawdzić czy udostępniam net?

----------

## BeteNoire

Obadaj  post Snaja.

----------

## manwe_

Nie idzie się zupełnie ukryć za NAT'em [bez np. proxy, choćby socks]. Takie pierdoły jak dwa równoczesne połączenia z serwerem padu-padu [oczywiście nie obrażam Cię mówiąc, że używasz, przykład podaję  :Wink: ] czy różne useragenty przeglądarek w tym samym czasie sugerują, że coś może być nie tak i należy się dokładniej przyjrzeć. Ale jak na stanowisku siedzi ladmin to zwykła zmiana TTL'a wystarczy. 

Jednym z najlepszych sposobów na niezaawansowanych użyszkodników jest po prostu ustawić TTL pakietów router -> lan na 1 [z pominięciem ICMP, żeby ping onet.pl działał  :Razz: ].

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokminie co mi google jeszcze podpowie i zaabusuje.

----------

## mbar

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> @mbar, słyszałeś, by jakaś firma kontrolowała to kto ile ma komputerów w domu?

 

a czy ja kuźwa coś takiego napisałem?

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   To nie jest tak, że ISP sprzedaje przepustowość, on sprzedaje możliwość korzystania z internetu. 
> 
> ...o danej przepustowości. I na to opiewa umowa a także opłata zależna od tej przepustowości.

 

...która nie jest gwarantowana.

Poza tym operatorzy "kablowi" stosują overselling (zresztą inni też, TP oczywiście, choć kablowi byli tego najbardziej jaskrawym przykładem) i z tego powodu każdymi kruczkami chcieli ograniczyć ilość podpiętych kompów. Na szczęście już od tego odchodzą.

----------

## Bialy

Ja mam net od takiego ISP.

Chronie sie NAT'em i zmiana TTL.

Co do kilku polaczen do serwera padu-padu... a kto Tobie zabroni uruchomic dwie klienckie aplikacje?

----------

## BeteNoire

@mbar, a czy ja napisałem, że napisałeś? :] Po prostu spytałem, bo trudno mi uwierzyć, żeby ogólnopolska firma bawiła się w takie coś. Już prędzej lokalne ISPy... (na co zresztą mam dowód u paru osób  :Razz:  i co jest wg mnie przegięciem i ździerstwem)

@Bialy, albo 8 przeglądarek czy też 3 klientów torrent/mule z czego połowę w maszynach wirtualnych Windows i *BSD  :Razz: 

----------

## Bialy

Dla sieci domowej?

No tak jeden komputer dla babci,dziadka.... psa  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> udostępnienie poza lokal to co innego. Ja od początku myślę o zrobieniu sobie małej sieci w domu.

 

Do niedawna miałem internet od małego, osiedlowego ISPa, wymagał podania adres MAC karty sieciowej. Gdy musiałem podpiąć tez drugi komputer (pracujący równolegle), to po prostu dałem gościowi numer drugiej karty.

 *Quote:*   

> A nawet gdybym udostępniał wifi sąsiadowi przez ścianę bez korzyści majątkowych, to co mi zrobią?

 

Odłączą internet z powodu ciężkiego naruszenia regulaminu albo umowy?

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   To nie jest tak, że ISP sprzedaje przepustowość, on sprzedaje możliwość korzystania z internetu. 
> 
> ...o danej przepustowości. I na to opiewa umowa a także opłata zależna od tej przepustowości.

 

Przepustowość jest mało istotna. To tak jak ze sprzedażą komputera - sprzedawcom zależy przede wszystkim, żebyś kupił właśnie u nich, dowolny zestaw. Gdyż to, jaka byłaby konfiguracja jest bez znaczenia, jeśli kupujesz u kogo innego. No i ISP lepiej wychodzi na sprzedaży 2x512 niż 1x1024, więc woli dwóch klientów "osobno" niż podłączonych do jednego szybszego łącza.

Umowa też reguluje komu to sprzedają i są różne zastrzeżenia. No, chyba, że na Twojej umowie jest mowa wyłacznie o przepustowości. Dokładnie z tego samego powodu operatorzy komórkowi zastrzegają, że przez ich karty nie można "routować" połączeń z innych sieci.

Nie twierdzę, że tego typu polityka mi się podoba, ale po prostu wykręcasz kota ogonem - ISPom nie chodzi o to, że 10 użytkowników będzie zapychało łącze, ale że sprzedają dostęp do internetu tylko Tobie, a nie od razu innym. I to ma odzwierciedlenie w umowach. A że są bełkotliwe i nie do końca zrozumiałe? No to można próbować to wykorzystać. Po to są umowy, żeby określały warunki "współpracy", jak nie potrafią zadbać o swoje interesy w umowie, to niech ponoszą konsekwencje.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Przepustowość jest mało istotna.

 

Zrozum, mnie nie obchodzi co jest istotne z punktu widzenia dostawcy, choć potrafię sobie to wyobrazić. To ja jestem klientem i ja mam wymagania, a dzisiaj są takie czasy, że wychodzi się naprzeciw potrzebom klientów. Dla mnie, jako klienta, przepustowość jest sprawą najbardziej istotną i powie Ci to większość klientów dostawców Internetu. Na równi z tą przepustowością stoi wygoda korzystania z sieci, czyli możliwość przerutowania łącza na 2-3 kompy w domu.

Nigdzie nie napisałem, że zamierzam udostępniać net koledze z sąsiedniego domu/mieszkania, bo jest dla mnie oczywiste, że to jest nielegalne - tak samo jak tzw. kradzież sygnału telewizyjnego i satelitarnego. 

Jednak pobieranie opłaty za istnienie drugiego komputera w tym samym lokalu uważam za zwykłe złodziejstwo. To tak jakbyś miał płacić abonament za drugi telewizor w tym samym domu... (btw. abonament RTV to również złodziejstwo...)

Wątpię, by najbardziej popularni ISP mieli tylu klientów, gdyby ścigali za "domowe LANy". I chociaż wciąż niektórzy znajomi przerywają rozmowę internetową, bo... "jest kolejka do kompa" to czasy, gdy  *Bialy wrote:*   

> jeden komputer dla babci,dziadka.... psa

  powoli mijają. Ludzie chcą mieć coraz większą wygodę, a w co zamożniejszych rodzinach przypada jeden komputer na głowę.

Gdy ktoś mnie spyta u kogo podłączyć sobie sieć to bądź pewien, że nie doradzę tej osobie firmy, która chce 12 zł za każdego dodatkowego kompa w domu. Powiem raczej: weź sobie Liveboksa, podłączysz kilka kompów, albo weź Multimedia, kup ruter i leż sobie w łóżku z lapkiem a żonka niech klika na PeCecie (albo odwrotnie  :Very Happy: ).

Chciałbyś pracować u ISPa, albo być ISPem, który ma taką antyreklamę? ]:->

Koniec końców podpisałem umowę w Multimedia, gdzie - jak się dowiedziałem - dodatkowa opłata pobierana jest za aktywację dodatkowego numeru IP na tym samym modemie. Niestety sprzęt trzeba załatwić sobie we własnym zakresie, MM daje tylko ten swój dziwny modem...

Ale mi wystarczy jedno IP publiczne, a co stawiam za tym modemem to już nic im do tego.

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Przepustowość jest mało istotna. 
> 
> Zrozum, mnie nie obchodzi co jest istotne z punktu widzenia dostawcy, choć potrafię sobie to wyobrazić. To ja jestem klientem i ja mam wymagania, a dzisiaj są takie czasy, że wychodzi się naprzeciw potrzebom klientów. Dla mnie, jako klienta, przepustowość jest sprawą najbardziej istotną i powie Ci to większość klientów dostawców Internetu. Na równi z tą przepustowością stoi wygoda korzystania z sieci, czyli możliwość przerutowania łącza na 2-3 kompy w domu.

 

W pierwszym poście napisałeś: *Quote:*   

> Przecież dwa czy trzy dodatkowe komputery w lokalu i tak nie będą generować ruchu większego niż wynika to z przydzielonej przepustowości, więc OCB

 

Więc biega o to, że ten drugi komputer to może być komputer sąsiada, przecież oni nie mają jak tego sprawdzić. A w ten sposób chcą mieć kolejnego potencjalnego klienta.

 *Quote:*   

> Nigdzie nie napisałem, że zamierzam udostępniać net koledze z sąsiedniego domu/mieszkania, bo jest dla mnie oczywiste, że to jest nielegalne - tak samo jak tzw. kradzież sygnału telewizyjnego i satelitarnego.

 

To bez znaczenia, bo tak jak napisałem, ISP nie ma jak tego sprawdzić.

Z resztą posta zgadzam się całkowicie. No dobra, z małą uwagą, że nie było "za istnienie drugiego komputera w tym samym lokalu", ale za podłączenie drugiego komputera do internetu.

Kiedyś w telefonii komórkowej standardem było, że w abonament wliczone były tylko darmowe minuty, za SMSy i GPRS płaciło się oddzielnie. Teraz tego już chyba praktycznie nie ma. Dopóki ISPy mogą narzucać korzystniejsze dla siebie warunki, to będą to robić, dopiero konkurencja ich sprowadzi na ziemię. Gdy rozglądałem się za internetem, to najlepsza była oferta (promocyjna) 1,5MB za ok. 80 zł/m-c, umowa na 15 miesięcy. 2 dni przed jej podpisaniem promocja się skończyła, pojawiła się nowa: 2MB za mniej niż 70 zł, umowa na 12 miesięcy. I tak to jest, im później się zdecydujesz, tym lepsze warunki dostaniesz. Jakbyś poczekał z rok, to pewnie nie byłoby opłaty za drugi komputer i miałbyś kilka publicznych adresów IP.

Tak jak piszesz: złodziejstwo. Ale jest to możliwe tylko tam, gdzie nie ma za bardzo wyboru.

----------

## Bialy

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gdy rozglądałem się za internetem, to najlepsza była oferta (promocyjna) 1,5MB za ok. 80 zł/m-c, umowa na 15 miesięcy. 2 dni przed jej podpisaniem promocja się skończyła, pojawiła się nowa: 2MB za mniej niż 70 zł, umowa na 12 miesięcy. I tak to jest, im później się zdecydujesz, tym lepsze warunki dostaniesz.

 

Myslac tak to bym w ogole neta sobie nie zalozyl  :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

oh well..

Jezeli w umowie masz napisane "terminal" i nie jest do jednoznacznie wyjasnione, to terminalem mozesz nazwac cokolwiek (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal). Pozatym zgodnie z umowa podlaczasz "usluge" do jednego terminala i jest ona "swiadczona" na jednym terminalu. W jaki sposob ty kozystasz z tego terminala to jest juz Twoja sprawa. Tu pojawia sie pytanie, czy np uzywanie uslug typu "remote desktop" do komputera na ktorym jest "swiadczona usluga" jest legalne. ISP NIE MA prawa narzucic Ci jak masz uzywac swojego komputera.

Niestety jeszcze troche wody uplynie zanim takie uslugi stana sie bardziej "przystepne". Niestety olbrzymi monopol, szczegulnie w mniejszych miejscach narzuca chore zasady oraz astronomiczne ceny. Nie dosc, ze internet jest w tym kraju prawie najdrozszy (jak nie najdrozszy) w europie, to warunki oferowane limituja nawet jego uzywanie. 

Jezeli chcesz sensownie ukryc ilosc komputerow w podsieci, nat, proxy, TTL nie duzo dadza. Wszystko zalezy jak rozlegla jest wiedza ludzi pracujacych dla danego ISP. Jednym z najprostrzych i najskuteczniejszych rozwiazan, jest routowac caly ruch poprzez VPN do sieci ktora nie ma takich restrykcji (np firmowa siec). Oczywiscie malo kto ma takie rozwiazania :S 

Calkowicie dla przykladu, wiekszosc ISP dostarcza tu gdzie mieszkam sygnal 8Mb/512Kb - 24Mb/2Mb za cene okolo 1-2h pracy. Do tego dostajesz gratis bezprzewodowy router skonfigurowane do podlaczenia tylu komputerow ile chcesz. Nikt Ci nie narzyca jak mozesz tego uzywac, czy ile komputerow mozesz podlaczyc.

Niestety konkurencja na polskim runku ISP nie jest wystarczajaco silna, zeby stworzyc pro-kliencka polityke swiadczenia uslug.

----------

## mbar

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Calkowicie dla przykladu, wiekszosc ISP dostarcza tu gdzie mieszkam sygnal 8Mb/512Kb - 24Mb/2Mb za cene okolo 1-2h pracy.

 

Limity?

----------

## Dagger

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   Calkowicie dla przykladu, wiekszosc ISP dostarcza tu gdzie mieszkam sygnal 8Mb/512Kb - 24Mb/2Mb za cene okolo 1-2h pracy. 
> 
> Limity?

 

a co to sa limity? :p

----------

## mistix

Hmm narzekacie, a mieszkacie w miastach. To co powiecie o tych co mieszkają na wsi (np. Ja) to jest dopiero monopol  :Smile: . Są 3 opcje do wyboru 1. neostra 2. netia 3. radiówka z czego ta 3 najbardziej się opłaca  :Smile:  U mnie administrator nie robi problemów z podziałem łącza w domu, pytałem i mogę spokojnie sobie dzielić. A i co do neostrady to kable są tutaj fatalne niby neostrada 512 kbit/s a nigdy nawet nie przekroczyło 420 kbit/s.

----------

## BeteNoire

Mieszkam w mieście i też mam do wyboru trzech dostawców   :Confused: 

Na odludziu używa się Iplus/Blueconnect/Orange Free :]

----------

## mistix

Zapomnij o takich rzeczach  :Smile:  Na wsi coś takiego nie ruszy za słaba infrastruktura jak już coś to będzie to zawrotna szybkość modemu  :Smile:  Takie cuda dobrze działają w większych miastach i to też nie we wszystkich bo np. w Katowicach siostra miała Iplusa i mówiła, że normalnie mordęga. Mieszka na osiedlu gwiazdy ( jakoś tak to się nazywało nigdy tam nie byłem i mogę się mylić co do nazwy). Tzn mieszkała  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *mistix wrote:*   

>  Mieszka na osiedlu gwiazdy ( jakoś tak to się nazywało nigdy tam nie byłem i mogę się mylić co do nazwy).

 

tak, gwiazdy. koło mojej szkoły  :Wink: 

----------

